# Egg sharing!



## Nix01 (May 2, 2010)

Hello.

Just wondering if anyone out there has done the egg sharing thing?!  We are highly confused at the moment.   We were told last week that we are not eligable for NHS funding for IVF+ICSI for another year as we do not have an absolute cause for infertility. My OH sperm is 99.9% bound with antibodies that they think happend as a result of trauma some years ago. Although 99.9% bound and having to have IVF+ICSI we have been told this is not absolute so therefore have to wait for another year?!?  

Anyway, we are now thinking about having one go privately before our NHS go as I am reaching the age when the success rates take their first nose dive!  When looking into all the costs we keep getting back to the egg sharing programme and are thinking this may be a good way to go.  At a glance we do meet the criteria but do not know where to start in choosing the right clinic.  

We are trying to weigh up if it is best to stay local where the success rates are less or travel to London where the rates are higher?! Can anyone tell us the approximate number of times you have to go to clinic when you have started the treatment and over what kinda time frame as this would play a big part in our decision making?

We have been trawling through all of the clinics and do not know which ones to look at paying consultation fees out to!!  Oh, where to start, any suggestions, reccomendations or comments welcomed!!

Thanks for listening!!  Good luck to all those trying.

Nix. xx


----------



## NikkiBishop82 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, I am doing egg sharing as I am only 28 and it brings the cost down A LOT! you have to have a lot if blood tests and thus takes about 2 months, I am with Salisbury hospital and they have been great so far.... I have to have 3 scans before egg collection and had to see a shrink to make sure I was ready for egg and that I understood it all, 

Hope this helps 

Nikki x


----------



## Nix01 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Nikki.

Thanks for replying.  We are still narrowing down clinics but great to know that you find the Salisbury one good.  It is all such a minefield!! We have had some tests done with the NHS so not sure if that gives us a head start or not, I'm sure we will find out shortly as gonna start phoning clinics this week for more info.

Can I just ask over what kinda time frame are your scans over, are they all quite close together or spread apart over a long period?!  Might help us make the decision over wether to travel to London or not.

Glad you are getting on with the process and are finding it ok. Were you not eligible for NHS funding because of your age...if so that stinks!!  Why won't they look at the fact that the younger you are the higher the success rates!!??  

Good luck with everything and thanks so much for replying.

Nix.


----------



## NikkiBishop82 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hiya! 

Yeah it's rubbish that I can get it on the nhs, I had a scan today another on 25th/27th and then egg collect on the 31st and egg transfer on the 2nd sept so all pretty close once you get going! : ) 

Nikki x


----------



## NatsandRich (Feb 22, 2009)

hi there. 

me and dh are looking at clinics at the mo so this is really useful for me. i would LOVE to do the egg sharing so someone can hvae what they have always wanted. we have only looked at sailsbury at the mo but going to look at more soon. 
it is so hard to know which one to go with cause i am sure they all have there strengths. 

where abouts are u from??

let us know how u get on adn gd luck 
xxx


----------



## Nix01 (May 2, 2010)

Hey.

Nikki - Things really are moving quickly for you aren't they!! I wish you the best of luck with it all, let us know how u get on. Good luck, good luck and thanx for chatting.    xx

Nats and Rich - Hello and welcome to the whole minefield that is private clinics!!  

Me and OH are really new to this but have found it all very confusing.  In the end we made a list of all the clinics we liked the look of and then rated them according to succes rates, price and egg sharing price.  We now have some top ones and have emailed them further questions.  The best respnse by far that we have recieved is from the London Womens Clinic which was recomended by a friend.  It came out cheapest on egg sharing, 2nd best on sucess rates and 2nd best on price without egg sharing.  They replied extremly quickly with all the info we had asked for and we are now booked on to their free seminar on September 11th in London.

We are still trying to weigh up whether to stay local where it is close so less stressful or to go to London where the sucess rates are higher?!?  It's a shame that you have to pay out consultation fees really because I would have liked to go and get a feel for all the clinics, ask my questions and then make my decision!!  I really think that you have to just get a final list together and then go for one that feels best for you...hopefully I will know this when it happens!!!

Good to chat to you.  We live in Portsmouth.  Hope you are feeling positive about it all. Me and my OH were on a right downer 2 weeks ago when we found out we weren't eligable for NHS yet but now we are throwing ourselves into searching for right clinic and decorating to keep us busy!!

Best of luck to you both.  Keep me updated with anything you find out and I will do the same.

Nix  xx


----------

